# Can I be forced to recert?



## dcguy86 (May 4, 2021)

So, I transferred from MBP to Inbound last year. Later this year, my certification on the order picker comes due. Since I no longer work in MBP can I be forced to recertify? I know I could still be sent over to feed if needed.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 4, 2021)

You migh. Certification does expire & need to be renewed.


----------



## Hal (May 5, 2021)

Yep. Happened to me when I was an crosstrained in WHS. If you don't want to do it tell your leader now rather than wait for them to come find you and tell you that you have to.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (May 5, 2021)

You can hope they forget.
But chances are your stuck.  Why spend the money training up someone when they have you to flex out.  I've been called at home while on vacation begging me to come in to recertify on expiring stuff.

But look at it this way MBP carton air is one of the easiest jobs.  You'd be going to the outbound lanes otherwise.

Your not going to get out of being flexed out,  all you can do is make it as painless as possible.
And best part is when your flexed out your numbers don't count so just take it easy


----------



## Hal (May 6, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> And best part is when your flexed out your numbers don't count so just take it easy


As an MBP OM and someone whose worked in the DC for a decade as both team member and OM, 100% untrue. OMs won't coach you if you're at least pulling an 80%.

But if you come to my department dogging it repeatedly I will coach the shit out of you and move to a CA if necessary. Yeah flexing out sucks but you're still being paid to work and your hours are coming out of my budget you better be putting some effort in.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (May 7, 2021)

You have people that hit 100% and in mbp carton air to boot.  Where are you narnia?

People have 800 hours accountable and average 30% and don't even get correctives.  Never heard of anyone ever getting a ca for flexing out and tanking.
They throw people With zero training onto the ib docks or give them 8 doors in ob.


----------



## dcguy86 (May 8, 2021)

Hal said:


> As an MBP OM and someone whose worked in the DC for a decade as both team member and OM, 100% untrue. OMs won't coach you if you're at least pulling an 80%.
> 
> But if you come to my department dogging it repeatedly I will coach the shit out of you and move to a CA if necessary. Yeah flexing out sucks but you're still being paid to work and your hours are coming out of my budget you better be putting some effort in.


Its funny, I very rarely pick CA in MBP anymore, but when I do I still smoke some of the veterans over there.  As far as doing it, I don't mind flexing out, but when I'm the only one of four who can operate the order picker and pick MBP/WHS it gets really irritating. I have talked to the OM and nothing changes, hence my question on if I can be forced.


----------



## Hal (May 10, 2021)

Yeah. I was in a similar situation. And I would very candidly say that you do not want to this function anymore and I do not want to recertify.

If they say you have too. Develop a sudden fear of heights and talk to HR. (I am 100% serious on the this.)


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 11, 2021)

Hal said:


> Yeah. I was in a similar situation. And I would very candidly say that you do not want to this function anymore and I do not want to recertify.
> 
> If they say you have too. Develop a sudden fear of heights and talk to HR. (I am 100% serious on the this.)




It's all about how they put it you can't just say I'm scared of heights now it doesn't work.  They switched departments because of the increasing fear\nervousness that they were experiencing on an OP.  We've had people try to get put on other equipment saying they were now scared of heights.  They usually just get let go because they are essentially saying they refuse to do the job were hired for and that they've been doing.  I've heard OM's tell some to get a doctors note.  If you're all of a sudden scared of heights there must be something wrong so you need to get checked out.  Mainly if you try to say you're experiencing vertigo.


----------



## Hal (May 12, 2021)

I'm aware of how it works. As I said I'm an MBP OM. I deal with this from team members constantly.

But OP is cross-trained. Being on a stockpicker is not his primary job he's being flexed. Its far easier to get off the equipment if your being flexed out than its your home department.


----------



## targetdude1 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hal said:


> As an MBP OM and someone whose worked in the DC for a decade as both team member and OM, 100% untrue. OMs won't coach you if you're at least pulling an 80%.
> 
> But if you come to my department dogging it repeatedly I will coach the shit out of you and move to a CA if necessary. Yeah flexing out sucks but you're still being paid to work and your hours are coming out of my budget you better be putting some effort in.



i saw a girl flex to wh from MBP, she didnt want to, so she talked the whole time and probably pulled literally 40%, this happened several times. the warehouse gl started getting on her butt, and giving heat to the MBP OM's about the fact she was a trainer etc. the thing is this girls was well like by the MBP OM's. So do you know what the outcome was? She no longer flexes to WH. Which is exactly what she knew and wanted the outcome to be.

Not to be debbie downer but it taught me a lot about how target sometimes (not always too be fair) works. If you are like by management, you literally fail upward. You can do a terrible job and get promoted (not exactly that in this case, but I've seen it on others). This girl went and did a terrible job on purpose and the outcome was she no longer has to do an undesirable job function. And she knew she was protected and nothing would happen to her.


----------

